# What are your favorite types of aquarium?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Feel free to select more than one option.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Prefer free one 

Like the shallow and long and wide ones for pretty well everything except Discus and angles. Love the planted tanks but never had much luck with them.


----------

